# Pedigree research questions puppy



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I recently found the pedigree website (thanks to a post here) and I am amazed at all the information. I found a site with a glossary of terms but still have questions. 1. Hardly any information on my pup's Dam side (shows name then underneath (no information) - what could this mean? 2. A lot of info on the Sire's side but no titles till you get back to 3rd generation, then there's lots. My pup's name is Sommer Von Blitz. 

Dam Deibel's Cessna
Sire LMT Tazz out of Hausemekon's Teton Pass

3rd gen; Irka von den Hanfstucken V SCHH1 and Atlas Von Haus Joli SG (Hun) IP01,PSA, PDC, TC, ATT

4th gen; Remus Gero VA (H), Cornavin Joli IPo1,DNA
Yupp vom Adelplatz V, SCHH3 - Bijou von der Steilgasse SG

5th gen; Aranyvolgyi-Orseg Brass 3XVA1 (H) Aranyvolgyi-Orseg Astra

Shanto's Zano VA5, SCHH3 - Iris von Adelplaz VH1
Nilo von Adeloga V23, SCHH3 HGH
Venus Vom Kahlenbergring SG, SCH3, IP3

Basically because I know nothing, here's what I get out of all that - That my pup has a working line background and that her bloodline appears to have it's roots in Hungary??? I'm just curious, is there anything that you can share with me that will help me understand what these bloodlines could mean for my pup, if anything?

Thank You all, you've been such a great help to me these past few weeks since I've brought "Summer" home.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Can you link the pedigree for your puppy's sire?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Your pup has both. I don't know much, but just seeing VA dogs would make me think that there are show lines in there as well.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi, can't make the link work. If you type LMT Tazz on the pedigree website, the info comes right up. Thanks!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I see that now. Looks like though in every case there is a VA or V title, there is also a SCHH title. Maybe it's common for Hungary to do this?
Thanks for your response.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Okay, that worked:
https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2234465-lmt-tazz

The sire's Male line is all from West German Show lines. In Germany, in order to be able to breed a dog, it must have a breed survey and working titles, thus all the SchH titles in the pedigree. Some of the dog names and Kennel names in that line going back a few generations are definitely Hungarian. So your pup's Grand-father on the Father's side are WGSL out of Hungarian Kennels. 

The rest of the family tree is a mystery since the names don't go back to anything. The Dam side names seem to follow the North American naming convention which would lead me to believe that the Dam is from pet lines (i.e: dogs that were not titled or worked - just someone's pet that was bred). Not that it means that the dog is bad, just that there is no info available on them.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you! I was just trying to look at size and color in her ancestor's to see how she's built and what she may look like when she is grown. Guess it will be a surprise. There seems to be a theme with big boned dogs on her sire's side though.

Sire and Dam were at the breeders. He 110 lbs, She 80 lbs. Looks like she's going to have very similar coloring to the Dam which is the unknown side.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Dang some of those WGSL are large! 110! 

West German Showlines are usually a very uniform Saddle-backed, Black and Tan, with the tan running more red than tan. Guaranteed that if you breed two German showlines together, you will have a puppy that will grow up to look like its parents; saddle-backed black and tan. 

But with the unknown history of the female lines, a lot of variation can be thrown in now. What did the Dam look like? Do you have a picture?


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

The breeder lives out in the middle of nowhere in North Idaho just south of the Canadian border. She could only send me pics over her phone. When I was there, I was so into watching the interaction between the Sire, Dam and pup - I forgot I had my camera in my purse.

Pic 1 is sire, 2 is dam, 3 & 4 are Summer. The picts don't show but she's getting quite a bit of salt & pepper coloring around her neck with the white "necklace" in front spreading. Some of the photos I took make her look like she has a big 'ol white beard, not too attractive lol.

I'm sure your right, black and tan. I'm just a little worried about all the white she's getting around the chest and neck. It just makes her look old to me.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

First of all, what a cutie!! She looks like a normal black and tan pup - not the best pic of her mom, so hard to even make a guess as to what lines she is from. 

You may be seeing the beginning of the "bitch stripe' in your pup - very commonly found in WGSL's, lightening of the fur at the base of the neck and down the back.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi, where in N Idaho? I live ten minutes away from the border. Maybe I'll know the breeder?


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Yea. I think she is definitely going to have the bitch stripe. But that's cool, shows she's a lady through and through! Thanks!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Yea! A local! I'm in CDA, downtown. Breeder is Shari Maxwell from the Vay area About 15 miles South and East of the town of Priest River. Not sure if you know the area (boonies), but in the past it has been known to home a group of unique folks! Do you know the breeder?

I wanted a no nonsense, old school breeder from the country. She's raised to 3rd gen (owned by her) on the male side from what she told me. Breeding for temperament with co-owner from Wa state. 

I am not new to GSD's, however this girls so intense she is consuming my days -very willful but at the same time she submits "whenever" it's important.... arrgh! She locked me out of my house last week, had to pull the air conditioner from the window to climb back in....lol


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Rocketdog - just looked at your link and it's amazing! Just skimmed thru, will revisit about January 15th to remind me what there is to live for...

Ticks happen... they only take a little! Can you tell me what pack your pup is wearing in the photos? I want one that is comfy for my pup. Thanks!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Per the pedigree data base link Castlemaid found, the dam is "Lukah's Sandi Doodle"? Not Diebels Cessna?

This looks like a WGSL cross with pet lines. I apologize if I missed it, but did you get AKC paperwork with your puppy?

Your puppy looks like a happy healthy girl though! Enjoy her.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

No, Tazz if the pup's Dad, not the puppy. Sandi is the Grand-mother on the father's side.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> No, Tazz if the pup's Dad, not the puppy. Sandi is the Grand-mother on the father's side.


I was just closing the pedigree window out and noticed the birthdate of Tazz in 2011. Thought "oops".

Then came back here and saw your post, yup misunderstanding on my part!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Hmm... her name actually sounds familiar to me but I don't know her operation. I do know where the area is, though. 

The pack is a Ruffwear-- it's not the biggest one they make, although I think we're going to upgrade it. That one comes with bladders, which I didn't want as they're more time consuming on the trail to refill and repack than plain old nalgene bottles. He packs all his own stuff. 

Hoping to take advantage next week of the nice weather window and do a quick tip. 

Enjoy your girl, she's a cutie!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes, I have just registered her and have breeding rights. She was the only one in the litter that full rights were allowed.


----------

